# طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة



## AHMED (23 فبراير 2006)

*طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*


ارجوا التوضيح
وشرح الايه المباركة من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## drpepo (23 فبراير 2006)

جاوبنا على سؤالك هنا http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3200


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

AHMED قال:
			
		

> وهل حكى الله العظيم
> مثل هذه القصة المخجلة
> في كتابه المقدس
> 
> صدقني يا روك انا بجد عايز اعرف


 

و ما العيب فيها؟ هل تقول ان الله لا يجوز له ان يتكلم في هذه الامور؟


----------



## AHMED (27 فبراير 2006)

وهل الانجيل او الكتاب المقدس

مكان لهذه القصص

ارجوا التوضيح
هل الله في زعمكم
قص القصة من باب التاريخ
ام من باب العبرة


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2006)

AHMED قال:
			
		

> وهل الانجيل او الكتاب المقدس
> 
> مكان لهذه القصص
> 
> ...


 
انا لا ارى لحد الان ما قصدك بالموضوع, فأين وجه الاعتراض؟ هل لان الله اوحى بكتابة هذه القصة في الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## مسلمةعربية (21 مارس 2007)

drpepo قال:


> جاوبنا على سؤالك هنا http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3200



لا في رد ولا اشي 
وكل الامر لف ودوران
نريد اجابة
ولا بس شاطرين تطرحو امور خارجة عن الصحة


----------



## Basilius (21 مارس 2007)

> لا في رد ولا اشي
> وكل الامر لف ودوران
> نريد اجابة
> ولا بس شاطرين تطرحو امور خارجة عن الصحة



*اهدى حضرتك كدة و بلاش الاسلوب دة 
مفيش حد هنا بيطرح امور خارجة عن الصحة وانا عارف حضرتك تقصدي اية 
زي ما قال السيد روك .... ما العيب بطرح و سرد هذة الامور في الكتاب المقدس
الكتاب المقدس يحكي و يخبر باحداث حدثت على مدار قرون عديدة و كثيرة جداجدا  و بالترتيب من اول بدء الخلق الى تلاميذ المسيح و تبشيرهم باسمة و خلاصة 
ولا يوجد نبيا واحدا معصوما من الخطا لان الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد اللة كما يقول الكتاب المقدس 
الشخص الوحيد اللذي بلا خطية هو السيد المسيح الذبيحة الخالية من الخطايا 
فما هو وجة الاعتراض اذا تم سرد هذة القصة في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟ *


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



> الشخص الوحيد اللذي بلا خطية هو السيد المسيح الذبيحة الخالية من الخطايا


اذيك يا افادة منور 
بقلك لوقا بيقول
فقال له يسوع لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله.
السيد المسيح ينفى عن نفسة الصلاح ويفرد بة الله فقط
وماذا يكن عكس صالح 
افتح اى معجم ودور هتلاقى عكس صالح فاااااااااااااااسد


----------



## Basilius (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



> فقال له يسوع لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله.


اين نفى المسيح هنا انة صالحا ؟؟؟؟ 
هل نفى المسيح هنا الصلاح عن نفسة ؟
وهل هذا الشخص اللذي تكلم معة يا عبقري دعاة صالحا وهو يعلم انة الالة المتجسد وهو يعلم انة اللة ؟
هل كان يعلم انة بلا خطية ؟
هل كان يعلم انة الصالح الوحيد ناسوتا بلا خطية ؟
ام دعاة صالحا والمسيح كان على علم ان هذا الشخص لا يعلم من هو المسيح الالة المتجسد 
ولم يكن يعلم انة ابن اللة الوحيد 
الشخص اللذي كان يكلمة كان لا يعرف ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد  و كان يظن انه انسان مثلة مولود بالخطية وهنا وقفة على تصرف المسيح وردة .... هنا من الدلائل الواضحة على الوهية المسيح لانة علم ما يجول في خاطر ذلك الرجل بدون ان يقول لة انني اظن انك انسان عاديا مثلي ( اي مولود بالخطية ) و كان المسيح على علم بما يفكر فية هذا الرجل فقال لة المسيح انه لا يوجد انسان صالح  على  ان فكرة ذلك الرجل عن المسيح هى انه انسان فقط و ليس الله المتجسد فأعلن له المسيح انه لا يوجد انسان صالح و الصالح الوحيد هو الله فقط.....اللذي هو يسوع المسيح 
وقال المسيح عن نفسة كالة صالح 

يو 10:11 انا هو الراعي الصالح.والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف.



وبعدين بلاش اسلوب التصيد دة لانة لا يجدي ايها المتخفى


----------



## steven gerrard (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

معلش يا افادا

انت عارف ان قمر الزمان استاذه فى تفسير الكتاب على مزاجها

خليها علينا وربنا يهدى


----------



## قمر الزمان (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

ههههههه
ربنا يهدى


----------



## قمر الزمان (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

متى
واذا واحد تقدم وقال له ايها المعلم الصالح اي صلاح اعمل لتكون لي الحياة الابدية.
فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو اللهه.ولكن ان اردت ان تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا
هنفترض انة سؤال ومنتظر الرد
لاكن لو تبعنا 
بيخص الصلاح بالله الم يكن يعلم السيد المسيح انة هو الله
اليس من الاحرى ان يقول الا واحد هو انا او الا الثلاثة اقانيم او اى حاجة 
لاكن النص مفسر نفسة خالص يا افادة
لاكن طبعا انت عمرك مهتقتنع وهتشغلى الهلهلة كل ماجى اسئلك ومتعرفش تجاوب


----------



## Fadie (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

*اداة النفى فى اللغة العربية هى*

*لا*

*طلع اداة النفى من الأية*


----------



## قمر الزمان (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

الا واحد وهو اللة
ها تخصيص و تفريد ولا لا


----------



## Fadie (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

*مرة اخرى*

*اداة النفى فى اللغة العربية هى

لا*

*طلع اداة النفى من الأية*

*منتظر...*


----------



## قمر الزمان (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

طالما انت شاطر فى اللغة العربية اعربلى  الجملة
وخصوصا كلمة الا
بعد اذنك يعنى
ولا زى العبرى بردو اجبلك مخطوطة تنفض ومتردش علية


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



قمر الزمان قال:


> طالما انت شاطر فى اللغة العربية اعربلى الجملة
> وخصوصا كلمة الا
> بعد اذنك يعنى
> ولا زى العبرى بردو اجبلك مخطوطة تنفض ومتردش علية


 
شايف يا فادي كيف بيلف و يدور معك؟
فهذا هو المسلم, لا يستطيع ان يناقش او يدخل في ابسط حوار دون اللجوء لتفسيرات شخصية باطلة و تجاهل تام لمعاني النصوص كما شهدنا سابقا بكذبهم ان الواو هو حرف يفيد التسلسل و لم يأتي بأحدهم بأي دليل

و الان مع الاكذوبة التافهة هذه التي يتاجهل طارحها اشارة السيد المسيح بكونه الصالح و بكونه الله لانه قد سبق اصلا و نسب الصلاح لنفسه

فالمسيح لم يطلب ان لا يدعوه صالحا, بل استفسر منه لماذا يدعوه صالحا و الصلاح لله, فهو يشير لكونه الله اذ هو صالح, اذ لا يكفي ان يدعوه رجلا صالحا

فنرى تفسير الكتاب المقدس الذي هو من ابسط المتطابات التي وجب على الباحث الرجوع اليها قبل اللجوء للتفاسير الماصخة

جاء هذا الشاب وكأنه يمثّل الأغنياء، وجاءت إجابة السيِّد تكشف عن إمكانيّة دخول الأغنياء الملكوت خلال الباب الضيق. ولكن قبل أن يجيبه على سؤاله قال له: "*لماذا تدعوني صالحًا؟! ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله" *[17].إنه لم يقل "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده. *فقد اِعتاد اليهود على دعوة رجال الدين بألقابٍ لا تليق إلا بالله وحده،* وقد أراد السيِّد تحذيرهم بطريقة غير مباشرة. وكأنه السيِّد يقول له:* إن آمنت بي أنا الله فلتقبلني هكذا وإلا فلا. هذا وقد أكّد السيِّد نفسه أنه صالح، فيقول: "أنا هو الراعي الصالح" *(يو 10: 11)، كما يقول: *"من منكم يبكِّتني على خطيّة؟"* (يو 8: 46)

فهذا هو السيد المسيح يشهد لنفسه بكونه الله بشهادة صلاحه و نسبة الصلاح لله!

يبقى نشكرك لانك لفت انتباه القارئ لزاوية جديدة من اثبات الوهية المسيح

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

بعد كل حفرة دحديرة و من حفر حفر لاخيه وقع فيها


----------



## THE HERO (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



Fadie قال:


> *اداة النفى فى اللغة العربية هى*
> 
> *لا*
> 
> *طلع اداة النفى من الأية*



لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله


----------



## Christian Knight (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



THE HERO قال:


> لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله



*احنا عاوزين اداة نفى لا قالها المسيح عن نفسه
يعنى هل قال المسيح لا لست صالحا؟؟
فالنص هنا لا ينفى صلاح المسيح ولا ينفى ان المسيح هو الله وانما يجعل الصلاح المطلق مقصورا على الله فقط*


----------



## THE HERO (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



Christian Knight قال:


> *احنا عاوزين اداة نفى لا قالها المسيح عن نفسه
> يعنى هل قال المسيح لا لست صالحا؟؟
> فالنص هنا لا ينفى صلاح المسيح ولا ينفى ان المسيح هو الله وانما يجعل الصلاح المطلق مقصورا على الله فقط*



:t33: :t33: 

هى ليس ما بقتش اداة نفى اليومين دول ولا ايه؟!!!!!!!

(ليس احد)

اى ليس احد صالح الا الله وحده


----------



## طريق الخلاص (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

الأخ أحمد المحترم 
إن النص الذي أوردته هو من العهد القديم و العهد القديم يتكلم عن الناس و فسادهم قبل المسيح أي قبل الخلاص و المعنى أو الدرس من هذه القصة أن سفاح القربى خطيئة و هذا بديهي الآن لأننا نتبع المسيح على طريق الخلاص و المسيح هو العهد الجديد ٌيل لكم لا تزني أما أنا فأقول لكم من نظر لمراة و اشتهاها في قلبه يكون قد زنى بها و إذا قرأت العهد الجديد ترى نظرة مغايرة تماما فكلام الله مع البشر  تحول الله من إله غاضب إلى الله الغفور  المحب الحنون فهو كما نجمع جميعا أب ضابط الكل خالق السماء و الأرض 
أليس الفرآن باعتقادكم هو كلام الله ؟؟؟ ألم يذكر فيه كلمة نكاح و كلمة دبر و فرج و نشوذ و حرم الله في القرآن عليكم أمهاتكم و زوجات أبائكم أوليست هذة إشارة مماثلة لسفاح القربى أم أنك تريد أن تبت نفس و تعجز أيها المسلم اقراء جيدا من هم أتباع المسيح و ما هي تعاليمه بعيدا عن فكرة أنكم دين الله الوحيد 
إن الدين عند الله هو الإسلام و الإسلام هنا لتعاليمه و انبياءة الذين اتوا من قبل نبيكم هل عندك تفسير آخر .. نعم فأنت تثبت أنك تسير في الضلالة الكبرى و من لديه اعتراض على الكتاب المقدس و المسيح فاليقراء القرآن جيدا و يعلم أن الله جعل من اتبع عيسى بن مريم فوق الذين كفروا  إلى يوم القيامة 
منذ البدء كانت الكلمة و الكلمة هي الله و المسيح هو كلمة الله كما ورد في القرآن 
أنا لا أقارن بل أقرب لك عملية الفهم فهي تبدو صعبة عليك ي اخي المسلم
أنا الرب الهك لا يكن لك إله غيري ... من آمن بي و إن مات قسيحيى
طوبى لكم إذا اضطهدوكم من أجل اسمي


----------



## Basilius (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

*هوة اللي هنعيدة نزيدة ؟
سبق شرح هذا الموضوع في صفحاتة الاولي 
في اكثر من مداخلة *


----------



## ثابت (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



طريق الخلاص قال:


> الأخ أحمد المحترم
> إن النص الذي أوردته هو من العهد القديم و العهد القديم يتكلم عن الناس و فسادهم قبل المسيح أي قبل الخلاص
> *يعني قبل المسيح لا يؤخذ به اذن اين شريعة المسيح الم يقل انه جاء ليكمل ولم ياتي لنقض الناموس*
> 
> ...



والله الموفق


----------



## Christian Knight (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



THE HERO قال:


> :t33: :t33:
> 
> هى ليس ما بقتش اداة نفى اليومين دول ولا ايه؟!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*يا هيرو افهم,......
الاية تجعل الصلاح مقصورا على الله وحده
لكنها لا تنفى ان المسيح هو الله
فهمت ولا لسه؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

*ردا على الاخ ثابت:
إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ (ال عمران:55)*


----------



## ثابت (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ردا على الاخ ثابت:
> إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ (ال عمران:55)*




احسنت الاجابة وهذا القول ينطبق على من 
انه ينطبق على من امن بالسيد المسيح كبشر ورسول وعبد لله
وليس كاله 
وانا اقول اني اؤمن به كذلك
وللحديث بقية


----------



## Christian Knight (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

*ولماذا لا يكون العكس هو الصحيح يا ثابت؟؟
فالاية تقول الذين اتبعوك, والسيد المسيح يقول فى الانجيل:
و من لا ياخذ صليبه و يتبعني فلا يستحقني (مت  10 :  38)
و من لا يحمل صليبه و ياتي ورائي فلا يقدر ان يكون لي تلميذا (لو  14 :  27)
ان اراد احد ان ياتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه و يحمل صليبه و يتبعني (مت  16 :  24)

اى ان السيد المسيح جعل حمل الصليب هو شرطا لان نكون من متبعيه وتلاميذه, والسؤال المطروح الان هو من الذين يحملون صليب المسيح ويقدسونه,....
المسلمين؟
ام المسيحيين؟*


----------



## THE HERO (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



Christian Knight قال:


> *يا هيرو افهم,......
> الاية تجعل الصلاح مقصورا على الله وحده
> لكنها لا تنفى ان المسيح هو الله
> فهمت ولا لسه؟؟*



لا لا لا لا

هذا العدد ينفى الصلاح عن يسوع 

اذ انه قال للتلاميذ لماذا تدعونى صالحا 

وايضا (لا احد صالح الا واحد الله وحده)

وهذا توكيد بالنفى والاستثناء 

كقولنا (لا اله الا الله) 



> الاية تجعل الصلاح مقصورا على الله وحده
> لكنها لا تنفى ان المسيح هو الله




الاية تنفى عن يسوع الصلاح 

فهذا ينفى ان المسيح هو الله 
 :t16:


----------



## طريق الخلاص (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



THE HERO قال:


> لا لا لا لا
> 
> هذا العدد ينفى الصلاح عن يسوع
> 
> ...


----------



## طريق الخلاص (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*



			
				[COLOR=red قال:
			
		

> ###########################[/COLOR]


 

أنت لا تمثل الإسلام و المسلمن لأنك تهين الله بكلامك المنحرف فأنت الكافر الذي أساء لكلام الله أوليس المسيح من عند الله يا جاهل و الله لا يغفر للقوم الكافرين عد للقرآن و طهر نفسك من نجاستك و استغفر ربك و احفظ لسانك و احسب حساب آخرتك 

" أغفر لهم يا الله لأنهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون "

طوبى لكم إذا اضطهدوكم و أهنوكم من أجل اسمي"

*----------------------------*
*تم التعديل في الاقتباس فقط *
*ادناءة و سفاقة و قلة ادب هذا العضو المسلم *

*Athanasius*


----------



## كيم (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

_*انت عمرك ما هتطرح شبهة شبهة ؟*_
_*علطول نسخ و لصق كانة موضوع في جريدة ؟*_
_*يا محترم لا يوجد احد في الكتاب المقدس معصوم من الخطا *_
_*والكتاب المقدس يقول " الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد الله " *_

_*فحتى الانبياء اخطاوا فلا يوجد انسان معصوم من الخطا *_

_*احذرك من اسلوب الردح و الاستهتار مرة اخرى *_
_*خايف على ولاياك ... خاف عليهم من شخص اذا وقع بصرة عليهم يجب ان يكونوا لة *_

_*اخر تحذير لك على استهتارك *_
_*واول مخالفة لك*_

*Athanasius*


----------



## Kiril (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

ليه اللف والدوران؟
فين المسيح قالها صريحة "انا لست صالحا"
ارجع للتفسير و قول لنا التفسير قال كذا


----------



## iloveusomuch (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرح نفس الموضوع لكن بطريقة مؤدبة*

*بنتعب دماغنا علشان نفهم مجموعة من الاشخاص كلام كبير جدا على فكرهم وده راجع طبعا من انطباع تعاليم دينهم عليهم ومخهم الضيق.​*


----------

